# Wow what a reality check



## wrongguy (Nov 14, 2011)

So after my wife and I have been seperated for a month now.. her asking me to move out and the seperation. I finally said lets get a divorce. She has brought this up before I did and I kept trying to work on us. But I bring it up and she is all gun hoe about it. Today we talked via email about everything and she is going to Lawyer up.... makes me feel uncomfortable about things but I dont really have much to lose. 

Then tonight I call to talk about the emails and when I got to the divorce talk she got all mad at me.WTF I didnt get mad at her for bringing it up I just got hurt. 

She tells me that the truck we bought in April that is mine and I pay for but in her name I need to get in my name..... the whole reason its in her name was because she has excellent credit and it made the truck affordable. I told her I cant get it in my name then I could not afford it. She said to do it so owell....

Then she tells me cell needs in my name ..... ok also my own car insurance.... ok 

I guess all I will ask for is a couch we have two anyways and my recliner, and a TV?

Sorry back story, I moved into her house 2 years ago before marriage and gave her 8500 for half a pool. I know my bad now but I thought i would be together with her for ever she is a amazing woman that has always been out of my league. 

So she said what do I want out the divorce? I dont know what to say to that. I dont really want it but we can see eye to eye on the problem. I brought up the pool thing and she said fine I will see you my house for what I owe and you can have the pool... Sweet deal but I cant afford house she already knows this she makes two and half time what I make. So I know she cant give me half the pool but at least some money but that wont work out either cause I know she will not have the money. 

So now the 7k ring.... should I ask her to sell it and split it or would that just make me a royal D&*k? I need something to get me a place.....

So this all happened one month ago and she brings up divorce and I keep trying and I bring up and lets roll and split up and get it? 

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Anything you two acquired during marriage are communal assets, and are subject to equal division. Make a complete list of all communal assets and debt before you agree to anything. Read up on what is seen as a "gift" and what is yours "before the marriage". The internet has lots of free information. Look for information relevant to the state you reside in.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Get a lawyer.


----------

